# arrears of benefit owed by the social welfare.



## Moral Ethos (11 Sep 2007)

I was awarded Disability allowance from the 23rd of May 2007. I received my book for money from 4th of July and my travel pass.

My question is when will they pay me the arrears due from 23rd of may to the 3rd of July? All they will say is at some later date. Is this next year, next week, the 12th of never? What is the standard procedure in these cases?

I could really use the money right now. 

Kind regards
Moral Ethos


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

Any use?


> *Arrears
> 
> *         As it is necessary to establish that the claimant         satisfies both the medical and means criteria for the award of         Disability Allowance and as award of Disability Allowance is from         Wednesday following receipt of claim or an earlier date if the claim is         backdated, arrears are frequently payable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moral Ethos (11 Sep 2007)

I didn't get any thing from them in the interim period, so there should be nothing to be deducted. 

They still don't give an idea of the timescale involved.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

If necessary you could make a complaint about this:

http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw104.html


----------



## Welfarite (11 Sep 2007)

Whether you got anything or not is irrelevant. Given the length of time it took from the application to the award, it would seem the DA section are under pressure to decide claims within a reasonable timeframe and have prioritised that ahead of arrears calculation work, by the sound of things.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

Welfarite said:


> Whether you got anything or not is irrelevant.


Surely it is relevant? I presume that _ME _was referring to this:


> Any payments of Supplementary Welfare Allowance or other primary DSFA payments in the period between the date from which DA is awarded to the date DA is put into payment are deducted from the arrears before payment issues.


----------



## Carey (11 Sep 2007)

If the state owes the OP arrears he should get them in a reasonable time frame. You can be sure if you owed the dept money they would be very efficient in coming after you.

Perhaps a call to your local TD would be in order. They can do wonders in these situations. How long does it take to calculate a few weeks arrears?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

I would be more inclined to use _SW's _own complaints process (which includes the ultimate option of going to the _Ombudsman_) if necessary first before dragging elected representatives into it.


----------



## Welfarite (11 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Surely it is relevant? I presume that _ME _was referring to this:


 

What I meant is that it whether you got anything or not is irrevelent to the length of time it'll take to arrange for arrears cheque to issue!


----------



## bond-007 (24 Sep 2007)

How long typically do they take to issue?


----------

